# Gided setup could be made much less horrible.



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

*Guided setup. (Can't edit thread title of delete post..)

Due to recent Charter cable changes, and many dead channels, I tried running a new guided setup. Besides getting stuck several times and having to power cycle, the real pain began after GS was complete.

I ended up with well over 100 dead channels in the list that I needed to uncheck. I had to run through all the channels in live mode, write down the numbers of the dead ones, then go into setup and remove them all one at a time. 
This process could be much faster if, in the channels screen, the unit showed the channel content in the background so you could instantly see what (if anything) was on to help you decide what to keep or remove. Even the cheapest TV's have had this function for over 10 years, but Tivo still doesn't

If I have Channel setup queued, so I can return to it with left arrow, it always starts a1 each time. So, while screening channels further, if I find that I want to remove 135 for example, I hit Left, then 1,3.5, Enter. 
What it should do it bring you to the channel list with the last channel viewed visible in the list, so you don't have to jump forward to it every time. (Extremely tedious as-is.

The list contained a huge number of duplicate channels, especially the SD versions of HD channels, I had to identify all the duplicates and remove them one at a time. The unit really needs an option to search for duplicates and offer the option to remove all the SD ones in one step, or at least show a list of duplicates next to each other so you can go through and delete them without building a list manually on paper.

Also, why does the channel list get populated with so many dead channels anyway. At least half of them weren't even in the Charter lineup?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Guided Setup is for setting up the channels and their frequencies, so it is used to add/augment channels or service. 

To remove channels, you need to just go through the channels list to check/uncheck, thumbs up to favorite, thumbs down to unfavorite, the channels.

If you have a Roamio, you can just change channels and if you find any unwanted channels, press select, then left arrow, select and choose remove or favorite.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

or do it through the guide. super simple on a Premiere or a Roamio.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Thank goodness you only have to do this once.

Under normal circumstances, that is.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> or do it through the guide. super simple on a Premiere or a Roamio.


Just to be clear, this is only true on the Grid Guide. From the very beginning I've used (and much prefer) the TiVo Live Guide where it's not possible. But I can get this capability on my Premiere by pressing Select while watching live TV and then moving left on the channel info to get options.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dwarner said:


> *Guided setup. (Can't edit thread title of delete post..)
> 
> Due to recent Charter cable changes, and many dead channels, I tried running a new guided setup. Besides getting stuck several times and having to power cycle, the real pain began after GS was complete.
> 
> ...


try submitting a lineup change to tivo or contact charter and ask them to submit the lineup to tivo so there is 2 lineups to choose from.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jrtroo said:


> or do it through the guide. super simple on a Premiere or a Roamio.


Easy to do one or two this way, but forget about trying to do any significant number of channels this way. Waaaaay too cumbersome.


----------

